
Chatfuel (YC W16) lets publishers and anyone build bots for messaging apps - never-the-bride
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/18/chatfuel-lets-publishers-and-anyone-build-bots-for-messaging-apps/
======
spdustin
Hey, TechCrunch: It'd be super-awesome if you'd link to the companies you're
talking about. You can always _nofollow_ the anchors if you're worried about
sharing that precious PageRank.

~~~
michaelmior
There is a link, but buried in the article text. I agree they could do a
better job about making it more discoverable.

------
michaelmior
> The company is currently focused primarily on Telegram, which is the only
> chat app to open its bots to all.

What about Slack?

